# What's cooking at Cliff's



## Cliff H. (Dec 1, 2006)

One thing about this board is that if you post a recipe or a hot topic someone will usually be trying it out for themselves the very next day.  

Two racks of BB's wiith WRO.  One bone down and one bone up.  One with Tex-Joy bone up.  Cooking with lump, oak and hickory.  I also am throwing quartered apples in the fire box every hour.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking good...Don't lose track of which one is which ! :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks good Mr. Cliff!
Results should be interesting


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't wait to hear about bone up or bone down. Did you buy your Wolfe rub with the holiday special?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 1, 2006)

How are the 30 mph winds treating you


----------



## john a (Dec 1, 2006)

Is it just me or is there two racks in the top picture and three in the bottom picture? Either way, they look good.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is the 3 hour update. 





Nothing accumulated as of yet but the meat has not started to sweat at all.  I sprayed um down with a little mix of AJ and apple cider vinegar.

Temps have been holding pretty well in the wind.  I moved my chargriller around back so I could take advantage of the fence and house as a wind block.





Chargrillers are interesting to learn to cook with.  These probes are about 14" apart.  One is closer to the firebox than the other and there has been a twenty degree difference the whole cook.  At some point the temps will come together. I have already seen that happen. 

Thought I would throw in my favorite poster.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 1, 2006)

I'd eat that.  Looking good Cliff.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking great!

Here's a cropped copy of your poster. My 7 yr old thought it was really funny.

Right click on link and "Save Link (or Target) As" 

http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/6462 ... eupyr8.jpg


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 1, 2006)

Cliff we need Santa to bring us a couple of WSM's  
Them Char Grillers are a beeaatch  

Looks real good so far despite the weather


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Scotty.  I have been trying my dangdest to figgur out how to do that.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 1, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Thanks Scotty.  I have been trying my dangdest to figgur out how to do that.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 1, 2006)

I did mention that the temps would come together at some point didn't I ?


----------



## Unity (Dec 1, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Thought I would throw in my favorite poster.


*Here's the one* I have on the wall behind my computer. More waterfowl-related violence!







--John  8)
(I got mine for free.)


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 1, 2006)

That is a good one.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 1, 2006)

Bones up.









Never got a swim cap for say but probably would have on spares.
I have mixed emotions about grill marks on ribs.
I could not tell any real difference in the taste or texture.  

Bones down.









I felt that the apples did add to overall flavor of the ribs.  I also noticed that when I threw them in the fire box the temps would drop some for a short time.  

Wolfe rub was very good as always.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 1, 2006)

To me the bones up looked better. More color at least. No taste difference though huh?
Nice cook Cliff


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow...psudoscience is tested so rigorously around this place. I'm impressed. Now nobody is allowed to squirt cold apple juice on stuff except for yankees.  Whuts up with that?

bigwheel


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 1, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Wow...psudoscience is tested so rigorously around this place. I'm impressed. Now nobody is allowed to squirt cold apple juice on stuff except for yankees.  Whuts up with that?
> 
> bigwheel



It was at room temperature.  

I was thinking about doing a warm mop.  You know southern succor style and red eye but decided that I might not be able to keep up with all of the experimentation.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 2, 2006)

Cliff those are some great looking ribs!!!  Fantastic job!!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 2, 2006)

Great job Dr. Cliff...science and silence is golden


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 2, 2006)

Cuz Knowledge is Power !

Great job Cliff.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks great Cliff! Thanks for the review.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies fellers.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 2, 2006)

We appreciate your efforts!


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 2, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Bones up.
> 
> 
> Well those are some mighty fine loooking ribs there !!!!


----------

